
DHH: The five programming books that meant most to me (2012) - tosh
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3375-the-five-programming-books-that-meant-most-to-me
======
jaredcwhite
Patterns of Enterprise Application Architecture was a revelation for me. Not
that I went on and directly applied the knowledge in that book for the most
part (largely due to the fact I've never been a Java developer), but the
thinking _behind_ the book really helped me go from "hack shit together" to a
thoughtful and disciplined programmer.

------
snowAbstraction
So of these books are oldish (for software engineering) and I don't count that
against them. But I would like to know for each what more recent books (or
even blogs) would succinctly fill in gaps in development since their
publication.

Anyone?

~~~
jmcqk6
These books are pretty timeless. They are not "learn X in 12 hours", but they
are about concepts and ideas that will make you a better programmer,
regardless of the specifics of your job. They are timeless, for the most part.
The one exception might be "Refactoring". While it's true that the concepts it
discusses is not unique to Java, a more recent edition just came out that
focusses on javascript instead.

------
bigredhdl
Nice list. Thanks for posting. I'm a sucker for a good list of book
recommendations.

